# Alternative Uses for 1Z einszett Products



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Alternative Uses for einszett Products *

Here are some einszett products and their alternative uses that you can use around the house. If you have any other ones, please feel free to share.

 ****pit Premium 
* Clean computer, cell phones, TVs (except screens with anti-reflective coatings - mainly Plasmas) and other metal, plastic coated surfaces
* Wipe down clear coated furniture
* Wipe down metal trim and finished leather trim


Plastic Deep Cleaner
* Upholstery/carpet spot remover (do a color fast test first)
* Headliner spot remover (do a color fast test first)
* Clean grime, scuff marks, crayons from walls, baseboards, doors
* Remove stains from cabriolet tops
* Remove bitumen (tar) from body paint and wheels


Vinyl-Rubber Care and Protectant
* Apply on polycanvas tops to reduce fading from UV
* Apply on outdoor patio furniture to revive color and keep from getting brittle from sun

 W99
* Make a degreaser like Formula 409 replacement. 1-2 oz of W99 mixed with 16 oz of distilled water

 Blitz 
* Excellent as a laundry detergent even on sensitive fibers

 Paint Polish 
* Remove scratches from CD's and DVD's

I hope this helps you a bit.


----------

